# Defragmentierung externer Festplatte über iMac



## Lohengrin (8. März 2010)

An die Fachleute,

ich habe noch eine externe Festplatte aus der Apple OS-9 Zeit. Die läßt sich wunderbar – auch noch ohne Installationssoftware – an meinem iMac über einen 400/800er-FireWire Adapter anschließen und verwenden.
So, meine Frage: Wie kann ich diese externe Festplatte hin und wieder defragmentieren, wenn meine alte, auf OS 9 bewährte Norton-Utilities-Software auf einem iMac nicht läuft

Vielen Dank für einen guten Ratschlag von Euch!

Gruß
Lohengrin


----------

